# 2 Rootadmins. Trennung der beiden Contents problemlos möglich?



## Sicaine (23. November 2004)

Hi,

da ich mit einem anderen plane einen Root-Server zu mieten, kam mir insgesamt nur ein Problem in den Sinn:

Ansich braucht ja jemand Rootzugriff. Zumindest halt Username und PW. Daraus ergibt sich ja dass beide von uns in deren privaten Ordnern guckenkönnte. Ansich wäre mir das fast egal aber eben nur fast. Ich will nicht dass man mir aufmeinen "eigenen" Root-Server in meine Files gucken kann.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibts, dass man dem Root direkt ein zwei verzeichnisse verbietet anzugucken oder so?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. November 2004)

nach chroot SSH


----------



## Sicaine (24. November 2004)

Der. kann doch root alles? Also auch den chroot wieder aufheben?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (24. November 2004)

Dann musst du einen VServer-Patch à la CTX installieren.


----------

